# What Do I Buy..i Am Sooo Confused??



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I love that I found this site. I was given an old camper by parents that my husband and five year old son have been using. We realized that we love camping; for real all we think about is when we can go next. I research everything until I am sick and now I am unsure what to do because of information overload. We want to buy a new TT and even bought a new truck last weeked to pull it with, a Ram 2500 with a 6.7L turbo diesel..

I love the hybids (the look cool) and now I think I have it limited down to two brands to buy but dont know where to spend my money!! I love the Surveyor 235RKS by Forest River and love the Outback models really the 23RS and the new 250RS!! Did anyone pick the Outback over the Surveyor and why?

What do I do? Why did you pick the Outback? Do the bed slides leak? Just some advice please and any good recommendations as to where to buy one...I live in Pensacola, FL but will travel for a good deal!!

Thanks,









Trish


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, I love that I found this site. I was given an old camper by parents that my husband and five year old son have been using. We realized that we love camping; for real all we think about is when we can go next. I research everything until I am sick and now I am unsure what to do because of information overload. We want to buy a new TT and even bought a new truck last weeked to pull it with, a Ram 2500 with a 6.7L turbo diesel..

I love the hybids (the look cool) and now I think I have it limited down to two brands to buy but dont know where to spend my money!! I love the Surveyor 235RKS by Forest River and love the Outback models really the 23RS and the new 250RS!! Did anyone pick the Outback over the Surveyor and why?

What do I do? Why did you pick the Outback? Do the bed slides leak? Just some advice please and any good recommendations as to where to buy one...I live in Pensacola, FL but will travel for a good deal!!

Thanks,









Trish

Hi Trish,

You'll find most of us are partial to Outbacks!







Anyway, most of us have shopped around and ended up here. Whether it be the cream colored cabinets or the amenities included with the Outback there are many reasons the Outback line is a good one.

My wife and I looked at a Surveyor in 2005. Yes its a few years ago and trailers change but in comparing the two, the Surveyor at the time did not come close. First thing was it presented a closed in feeling, the cabinets being dark adding to the feeling. Storgare was also an issue.

If I had to go back and do it again I would still have gotten the Outback.

Not to mention there is this really cool website I have heard about!!!

The Slides do not leak. Or they are not supposed to. As with any manufactured item sometimes there are flaws. A good PDI will flush problems out. Any good dealer will take care of any issue for you prior to you taking delivery or after if that is what you agree on. Most will provide a thorough soaking with slides in and out and check for leaks.

I have had my 31RQS since 2005 and have yet to have any water get in anywhere...







Well there was a time when I left a roof vent open..









It all boils down to a personal choice of what works best for you and your family, appeals to you most and will serve you best. Don't be too quick to make a choice. Finding the right one is a lot of fun. The more you look the more you notice and the easier it becomes to make a choice. and of course we are here to help.

Eric


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

If I was making a choice between the models you are considering, I'd opt for the 250RS.

Both the Surveyor and the Outback have king beds...nice touch over the 23RS queen.

But the deciding factor for me would be the dining side slideout that the 250RS has. You will WELCOME the additional floor space the slideout provides.

We love our 21RS, but wish we would've bought the 25RSS. It gets a little crowded in the 21RS with the three of us AND a large dog!

Dan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Trish from the east coast, (great name by the way!)
We did the same thing. Started looking at hybrids then decided to go all hard sided. We must have looked everywhere and zeroed in on the Outback because of the color of the cabinets, outside stove, and all the storage! We love our 21rs and since our teens probably won't be camping with us much as they get older, we opted for the 21rs,since it will be plenty for DH and I and lab.
If we were to do it again, it would definetly be an Outback.

Good Luck,
Trish (from the west coast)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not familiar with the 235RKS, so I googled it. Here is the site I found with pictures
http://www.quietwoodsrv.com/Qstore.cgi?CMD...PROD=1201210965

From what I can see, it is going to be really cramped in there without having the dinette slide out. Don't under estimate the room you can get from the dinette slide.

The white cabinet on the Outback are very nice. It they get dirty (which they really won't) you can simply wipe them down with a wet towel.

....and www.*Surveyors.com* is a construction site not a great bunch of fellow campers.. How helpful can that is that going to be...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just like everyone else said, the dinette slide is a huge factor in interior roominess. I've always liked the Surveyor's floorplans and light weight, but you have the truck to pull any of these, so why no go for a little more interior space?









In our case, we liked the OB's but were looking at other brands that were cheaper. Well, once you get the discount prices at either Lakeshore RV (Michigan) or Holman RV (Ohio), then the OB's seem like a real bargain.








You can also use those prices to _encourage_ your local dealer to negotiate.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey if I where you, since you just bought a 2500 Ram diesel, I would bypass the TT and go for the biggest 5th wheel that your truck can handle. You are going to end up with one anyway,
just do it now.

Will


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the New Truck









My $.02 You have went ahead and put the horse before the cart which is good







. As you have more than enough truck to tow with, If it were me and if the budget allows, I would opt to the side of something a wee larger like the 27BHS. This way as the DS grows and wants to bring along a friend or two you'll have plenty of living space and the DW/DH will have their own space also. This way you will avoid the dreaded upgrade'its that plagues to many to often









Good luck in your shopping and keep us posted

Ed


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you so much to all of you!!

After finding this site I really am leaning towards the outback models. I have requested prices with both Lakeshore and Holman. There are just so many to choose from and I want to make sure I am spending money on the "right" one, I guess I am a little OCD that way.

I did find an 08 23RS slightly used locally at a dealer, should I have any issues with a used since the warrenty is no longer valid?


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

myshock850 said:


> Hi everyone, I love that I found this site. I was given an old camper by parents that my husband and five year old son have been using. We realized that we love camping; for real all we think about is when we can go next. I research everything until I am sick and now I am unsure what to do because of information overload. We want to buy a new TT and even bought a new truck last weeked to pull it with, a Ram 2500 with a 6.7L turbo diesel..
> 
> I love the hybids (the look cool) and now I think I have it limited down to two brands to buy but dont know where to spend my money!! I love the Surveyor 235RKS by Forest River and love the Outback models really the 23RS and the new 250RS!! Did anyone pick the Outback over the Surveyor and why?
> 
> ...


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

myshock850 said:


> Hi everyone, I love that I found this site. I was given an old camper by parents that my husband and five year old son have been using. We realized that we love camping; for real all we think about is when we can go next. I research everything until I am sick and now I am unsure what to do because of information overload. We want to buy a new TT and even bought a new truck last weeked to pull it with, a Ram 2500 with a 6.7L turbo diesel..
> 
> I love the hybids (the look cool) and now I think I have it limited down to two brands to buy but dont know where to spend my money!! I love the Surveyor 235RKS by Forest River and love the Outback models really the 23RS and the new 250RS!! Did anyone pick the Outback over the Surveyor and why?
> 
> ...


 You got the truck go bigger you will not regret it.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome......and as others have said.....go with your roomier bigger choice of what you want.

You have enough TV to get nearly anything.............and tendency in the beginning is......"i don't need something that big" this is fine

And it is fine.................for a couple years, or a year , or in some cases only a couple months............and then your looking again...................

In processing that ...........well we won't be that way...............reality.............probably will........so definitely of the two models you listed.....go bigger.........and maybe even consider the next size.......

Bigger is better









Clarke


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Trish!
Welcome to Outbackers!! I just went through the buying process, and we considered the Surveyor model you mentioned, so I can share some of our thought processes. I will preface this by saying that our first trailer was a smaller Outback, and we loved it. It was of excellent quality and we never had any trouble with it, so we were drawn back to the Outbacks to begin with. That said, we didn't want to 'miss out' on something that might suit our needs better, so we researched thoroughly (OK, obsessively) before settling on the 250RS. Here are the things that swayed us to the Outback 250RS over the Surveyor (and just about everything else):

*The Surveyor had NO counter space in the kitchen. This gets irritating when it's raining or nasty out and you're trying to cook inside.

* The 250 RS has a LOT more storage inside than the Surveyor does. The "pantry" in the Surveyor was this itsy bitsy space....the Outback pantry is huge. There are also a lot of cabinets in the Outback 250. The Surveyor was really lacking in that area. There isn't a lot of storage in the bed slide on either model, so a place to put adult clothing is an issue. The 250 has cabinets nearby for adult storage.

* With the Surveyor, you must tear down the dinette to slide in the bed. Our old Outback required this as well. Now, this isn't a dealbreaker in and of itself, but I will say that I am looking forward to not having to do this anymore. In the 250RS, the dinette is available when you are traveling--if you want to stop and have a quick lunch or dinner, you can sit at the table if you want to. (Our dealer assured us that the slide in is fine to use in the retracted position, by the way. Apparently this is not the case with all brands of trailers.)

* The Outback bathroom has a big linen closet for toiletries and towels. After having had it in the 'old' Outback, I knew the new unit had to have one, too.

* The side slide on the 250RS gives you a lot more side-to-side space, and that U shaped dinette will be appreciated when your son gets old enough to invite a friend along. We were getting pretty cramped in that standard dinette in the 21RS as the kids got bigger. There's a ton of storage underneath that dinette, too.

* There are two doors in the Outback. When the bed slide is in, you can still access that underbed area, which is a nice spot for packing miscellaneous stuff while traveling. When the bed slide is out, it provides another entry/exit point for the family and friends, as well as more circulation.

* The outside stove on the Outback is terrific. We use it every time we camp. I like being outside with the family instead of inside cooking. The heat and smells stay outside, too.

* Keystone Vs. Forest River. If you look around at the other RV forums, Keystone consistantly gets good reports as a company. Forest River, it's hit and miss. I have no experience with them personally, this was just my impression from reading the many, many opinions out there on the internet.

* Regarding the rear slide, ours never leaked. It's a snap to set up and tear down, and we loved having a smaller trailer to tow, and a huge living space on arrival. It is a design that just works for my family. Tip: MAKE SURE to open a door when you are pulling out or pushing in. You'd be surprised how much air is displaced when that slide is moving!

We also took a hard look at the 270BH--but in the end, for our family, the 250 was 'the one'.

Have fun, feel free to pm me if you have any questions about the 250RS.

Cj


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so Trish thought she was confused before. Nice to see how we can all work to give her a little more confusion!!!











WillTy3 said:


> ...And it is fine.................for a couple years, or a year , or in some cases only a couple months............and then your looking again...................
> 
> In processing that ...........well we won't be that way...............reality.............probably will........so definitely of the two models you listed.....go bigger.........and *maybe even consider the next size*.......
> 
> ...


Seriously though, I think they are all good points. It all depends on what you really want from the trailer. Me personally? I just want to be able to keep one more than a couple years between upgrades.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Me personally? I just want to be able to keep one more than a couple years between upgrades.


Come on...we ALL know that will never happen. Just accept the fact you're a "new-trailer-oholic" and be done with it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Me personally? I just want to be able to keep one more than a couple years between upgrades.


Come on...we ALL know that will never happen. Just accept the fact you're a "new-trailer-oholic" and be done with it.








[/quote]

I don't know, isn't admission one of the steps to recovery? Maybe I'm not ready to admit it is a problem!







Plus this website is sortof like a reverse intervention.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Me personally? I just want to be able to keep one more than a couple years between upgrades.


Come on...we ALL know that will never happen. Just accept the fact you're a "new-trailer-oholic" and be done with it.








[/quote]

I don't know, isn't admission one of the steps to recovery? Maybe I'm not ready to admit it is a problem!







Plus this website is sortof like a reverse intervention.








[/quote]








you better believe it! We are a self sustaining rabid group! That's for sure!

Trish, enjoy your search, take your time and do what you can afford and what works best for you and yours.

That being said...we started with a Hybrid, went to a 29' Springdale and now we are on our 31RQS (33'). that happened with in about 3 years from 2002-2005. SooooOooOO..Choose wisely!!

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

So Eric, I think you just said choose wisely AND often .


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We picked a 23RS. We love it BUT we have a 5 year old and a 1 year old now and we need more interior space. And we are kinda shopping for a new one and we have only had ours for two years now. I would definitely go with the 250 if I were you. That slide out will give you a surprising amount of room for moving around and sprawling out.

Micah


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> So Eric, I think you just said choose wisely AND often .


Yeah..That too!!


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

With many suggestions of going to a larger sized trailer, let me throw this in to the mix as well. Here in California, you can go to the state parks website and see if your RV or combination can fit into certain campgrounds. As owners of a 32BHDS (about 36 feet long), we are seriously limited on the places we can go. I even have a friend who owns a Weekend Warrior 5th wheel (about 35 foot) who is considering downsizing because of the campground limitations. Sure, almost every KOA has room for you, but they really are not designed as "real get-a-way" destinations. Don't get me wrong, we have been to our share of Kampgrounds, but they serve their purpose.

In any case, consider the type of camping you plan to do over the next few years before immediately purchasing the 250RS or looking to a larger trailer. You have time. The economy will take longer than a couple of weeks to turn around, so the deals will still be there and the manufacturers will make more (just a bit more slowly).


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

Again thank you to everyone, I have ruled out the Surveyor today.

Outback is still at the top of my list and I got a really good price I think for a year 2010 250RS but the 2010 models dont have the all white cabinets anymore, cherry with one white accent cabinet. I loved the all white it made it feel more like home for some reason and brighter.

We bought a TV that would pull alot of weight because we didnt really want to know we are towing anything. I like to drive fast







so I couldnt be at the max for tow capacity for the TV.

I did hear about another model today from a coworker I want to check out and I will let you guys know, I want to be able to sign up for one of the rallys!!

Again thanks for all your time and effort.

Trish


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

myshock850 said:


> I did hear about another model today from a coworker I want to check out and I will let you guys know,


Which one?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

myshock850 said:


> Again thank you to everyone, I have ruled out the Surveyor today.
> 
> Outback is still at the top of my list and I got a really good price I think for a year 2010 250RS but the 2010 models dont have the all white cabinets anymore, cherry with one white accent cabinet. I loved the all white it made it feel more like home for some reason and brighter.
> 
> ...


 There are still new 2008's and 9's out there that you can get for great prices that have the white cabinets. Ohhh New Camper Smelll!! MM MMM MMM!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We picked a 23RS. We love it BUT we have a 5 year old and a 1 year old now and we need more interior space. And we are kinda shopping for a new one and we have only had ours for two years now. I would definitely go with the 250 if I were you. That slide out will give you a surprising amount of room for moving around and sprawling out.
> 
> Micah


DW speaks wise words









Curtis


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah....which one????









I think Scottyfish had a good point about getting too big to fit into some of the spots you might want. It doesn't sound like you're really looking at big trailers, but that was a big consideration for us as well. The 250 is 27'9", all packed up, and you can usually park it in a spot based on that footprint. If there's nobody packed in behind you (not usually the case where we camp), you can back up all the way to the end of the site, and then the slide just sort of hangs over the edge. It's kind of cool that way, especially if you're backed up on a river site or in a wooded area. We don't feel as though size of the 250 is really going to limit us much. Slightly, maybe, but not like something with a solid 35' footprint would, if that makes sense. Just a thought.

Have fun shopping, and keep us posted! Shopping for a new camper is fun, and those of us who don't do it very often like to live vicariously.


----------



## myshock850 (Apr 2, 2009)

The other brand I was told to look at is by Heartland RV, the North Trail line of TT.

Does anyone have experience with the Outback toy hauler versions?

Thanks again,

Trish


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

myshock850 said:


> The other brand I was told to look at is by Heartland RV, the North Trail line of TT.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Outback toy hauler versions?
> 
> ...


I can tell you I was sold on Heartland last September before we compared side by side at Hershey, Pa Show.

Heartland makes a nice Trailer................and do some good new things.........Black tank flush built in for example............

But when we looked at both of them side by side and kept going back and forth................we came back to the outback.......the heartland interior just seemed to be a little lacking or looked a little "cheaper" IMO.

We were not outbackers before........our previous trailer was a keystone.....a Springdale.............Got this great place as a bonus to our great Trailer!!

Bottom line is you really need to compare them.....side by side would be best..........but brochures aint gonna get it done.

Good luck in finding your trailer!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Heartland is a good manufacturer, and does stand behind their product. I'll second the interior comment for their lower end models however. DW vetoed based on her impression of the interior. Definetly look at both in person. You can also stick around here regardless. Those of us with Some Other Brand are called SOB's.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Just to add.. I haul new rv's from mfr to the dealers for a living. My yard hauls Heartland rv's exclusive.

The North Trails over about 28 feet have 6 bolt hubs. The axles are spread apart about 2 feet which makes towing easier with less sway. The spread of the axles gives it a somewhat locking effect on the roadway.

They come with real semi style sealed beam taillights. They also have 3 steps of the same kind that 5th wheels use. The spare is tongue mounted too.

The 2010 models have a nicer interior but I still would say the Sydney's and Outbacks just seem nicer inside. The 2009 and up models have full size slides. The older models had the small slides. I think they are like 30 inches now versus 18 inches from the past.

I would say the heartlands have some added features the others dont have. But those features are more mechanical based..

Pick what you like and run with it!

Carey


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Me personally? I just want to be able to keep one more than a couple years between upgrades.


Come on...we ALL know that will never happen. Just accept the fact you're a "new-trailer-oholic" and be done with it.








[/quote]

I don't know, isn't admission one of the steps to recovery? Maybe I'm not ready to admit it is a problem!







Plus this website is sortof like a reverse intervention.








[/quote]

My name is John and I'm a "new- trailer-oholic" and yes I have a problem. Its Fever time









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> My name is John and I'm a "new- trailer-oholic" and yes I have a problem. Its Fever time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome John....you're amoung friends. I think a LOT of us have the fever right now.


----------

